# Legal Advice



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok

I'n the next two months I'll be moving I'n with my gf who owns(mortgaged) her house

Is there a way I can protect my belongings if the relationship ever went wrong and we went our separate ways? I don't want to loose my stuff.

Or is marriage the only option? Lol tho that might be on the cards anyway!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't move in, you clearly have doubts.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lol no I don't have doubts at all

But it's that what if? Question because life is never simple lol


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not a lawyer...

As far as I understand it, moving in with someone makes absolutely no difference at all to your property. What's yours is yours and what's hers is hers.

If you're thinking along the lines of 'common law marriage' it's nothing to concern yourself with.

Marriage if anything has the opposite effect to what you're worried about.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You've been reading too may Hello and OK magazines about pre nups etc, if you are really concerned about your personal effects stay single, whatever happened to romance and true love? if your g/f reads this it will most probably not be an issue anyway.


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

There is nothing unromantic about being clued in to what happens. Plenty of extremely good, healthy and important relationships end with a split, it only takes a change in the outlook or goals of one person for people to drift apart.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dan Gull is absolutely spot on (in both posts). I speak from personal and professional experience.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No offence, but on the same principle, shouldn't she be more worried about losing half her house?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Indeed (Shiny). Living together is one thing, Marriage, in legal terms, is a different ball game altogether.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

start an escape fund...(everyone has one right...??) stick away a few hundred a month and suppress all paper statements.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Trist said:


> Ok
> 
> I'n the next two months I'll be moving I'n with my gf who owns(mortgaged) her house
> 
> ...


What "stuff" are you talking about?!!?

Clothes, TV's, detailing products.... I doubt she would want them, but has no right to them anyway....

Now, the question of would she let you back into the house to collect them, is another thing altogether!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

She has more to lose than you do surely?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

A few points to consider:

1. Living together is different to marriage. 
2. Do you have (or intend to have) children? This will make a huge difference. 
3. Will you be formally contributing to the mortgage or upkeep of the house?
4. On what basis will you be cohabiting? This could also be significant. For example, will your girlfriend be giving you a rent book and/or a tenancy agreement? This might seem extreme (and entirely unromantic) although it has its benefits for both of you. 
5. Are either of you married (i.e. separated and not divorced)? Again, this could be an issue. 

Just some things to think about. 

However, my advice (perhaps naively) is always let your heart rule but your head inform.


----------

